# looking to make a trade for ice shelter



## 2frogs (Oct 24, 2010)

I have a new Shappel S3000...two man shelter...Bought new a week or so ago..Would
like to trade for a one man shelter..I prefer something with easy set up..I hear the clams are
junk so guess I don't want one of them...I bought mine at bass pro in Alburn,NY
i am outside of watkins..Close to cayuta lake little lake...PM or e mail [email protected]


----------



## 2frogs (Oct 24, 2010)

sold


----------

